
Ask HN: Startup naming as a service - tifa2up
I&#x27;ve recently started working on a carpooling for events webapp (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;poolwith.me) and do not feel very satisfied with the name. I went through many names but none sound better. I was wondering if there&#x27;s a startup naming service that I can use. Most of the ones I found simply combine multiple words to generate a new.<p>P.S. Feel free to suggest a name!
======
bbcbasic
It's a good name. Don't sweat it.

Alternatively grab a German dictionary.

------
brudgers
This essay might reframe naming,
[http://paulgraham.com/name.html](http://paulgraham.com/name.html)

------
fgrimes
Unless you specifically want to include "carpool" as a keyword, I'd say the
name you have seems as good as any...

------
npalmer
Poolwith me sounds pretty good. Personally, I think 'ridewith.me' rolls off
the tongue slightly better. Nonetheless good luck.

------
tiredwired
ideas: Poolber, RouteScrum, EventuArrive, RideOrgy, Menage-A-Trip.

------
nik736
I like the name you already have. You should keep it.

